# Classic Firearms Rock-Ola M-14 Giveaway



## jimdoc

For the gun guys;

Classic Firearms Rock-Ola M-14 Giveaway

Classic Firearms is giving away a good one this time.
(This link will get me extra entries) Thanks if you enter with this link.

https://gleam.io/F4OUd-zDJ3D7


----------



## Shark

I am curious how the Rock-Ola compares to the Springfield. I have the Springfield in the M1A Socom16 and really like it. Just be very sure to use hearing protection as the muzzle brake makes it very, very loud.


----------



## butcher

I have as much chance as winning the lottery, (and I have never bought a lottery ticket, I would rather buy gold scrap, I believe it is a better gamble),but maybe I increased you chance a tiny bit.

Thanks Jimdoc, maybe someone on the forum could protect their gold with it.


----------



## jimdoc

Here is another contest for you gun guys;

The Banned Beast: VEPR 12 Gauge Giveaway

https://gleam.io/FdrJI-zDJ3D7?l=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.classicfirearms.com%2Fcontest%2Fwin-a-russian-vepr-shotgun


----------



## jimdoc

Another one;

FX-9 Pistol Giveaway

https://gleam.io/Oj8F8-zDJ3D7?l=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.classicfirearms.com%2Fwin-a-fx9-pistol%3Futm_campaign%3D2017-09-28_Thurs%2B%2528HuAxHD%2529%26utm_medium%3Demail%26_ke%3Dam1zZG91Z2hlcnR5QHlhaG9vLmNvbQ%253D%253D%26utm_source%3DAll%2BEmail%2BSubscribers%2B%2528Excluding%2BSuppressed%2529%2BSegment


----------



## jimdoc

Another one;

October BM-59 Rifle Giveaway 

https://gleam.io/Ryy4u-zDJ3D7?l=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.classicfirearms.com%2Fcontest%2Foctober-bm-59-giveaway


----------



## patnor1011

Jim, I do not want to hijack your thread but here is what I did with a couple of my friends a few years back - we went shooting really cool classic guns from WWII era. MP40, PPSh-41, AK, some sniper rifles, machine gun....

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWZOvCTZh3o&t=273s[/youtube]

and one more with more modern weapons. That range had private kind of museum with various military stuff. 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FEd1EqKT2h8[/youtube]


----------



## jimdoc

Nice range, and nice guns. Post all the cool gun videos you want. 

I have a few Sterling, and PPS-43 parts kits to build, and a Suomi M-31 and Sten MK III.
Have to build them semi, as well as other factors to stay legal. One of these days they will get finished. 

I have a Mossberg 590 Mariner just like in your second video, but with a pistol grip.
Home defense gun #2 along with my EDC S&W model 66 snubby.


----------



## jimdoc

Another one, This time a Finnish M39 Rifle - Tikka

https://gleam.io/M0yIZ-zDJ3D7?l=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.classicfirearms.com%2Fcontest%2Fwin-a-m39-tikka%3Futm_campaign%3D2017-11-14_Tues%2B%2528PeD5Ac%2529%26utm_medium%3Demail%26_ke%3Dam1zZG91Z2hlcnR5QHlhaG9vLmNvbQ%253D%253D%26utm_source%3DAll%2BEmail%2BSubscribers%2B%2528Excluding%2BSuppressed%2B%2526%2BWeekly%252FMonthly%2529%2BSegment


----------



## jimdoc

For those of you that like the old collectables;


Win a WW2 Mosin Nagant for Christmas

https://gleam.io/guJDz-zDJ3D7


----------



## anachronism

jimdoc said:


> Another one, This time a Finnish M39 Rifle - Tikka



I was next to a guy firing one of these only 2 weeks ago on a military range Jim. Noisy isn't the word. He offered me the chance to blow off a few rounds and I daren't since I was using scopes on my rifles and I didn't have my glasses with me. He was popping good groups at 100 yards and I couldn't even see the target properly unaided. :lol:


----------



## UncleBenBen

anachronism said:


> jimdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another one, This time a Finnish M39 Rifle - Tikka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was next to a guy firing one of these only 2 weeks ago on a military range Jim. Noisy isn't the word. He offered me the chance to blow off a few rounds and I daren't since I was using scopes on my rifles and I didn't have my glasses with me. He was popping good groups at 100 yards and I couldn't even see the target properly unaided. :lol:
Click to expand...


I've got a 110 year old gorgeous Swedish Mauser that I can hold a beach ball sized group at 200 yards iron sight. If it wasn't so clean a rifle I would have it tapped for scope mounts, it's just too pretty to do that to it. :mrgreen: 

Jimdoc, you have me hooked on the classic firearms site. I could easily find myself bankrupt on it if I wasn't careful. I even have my mother entering the giveaways so I can earn extra points! :lol:


----------



## anachronism

Ben I hardly dare say it however the guys other gun was one of those....

They do sound and work amazingly - everything is so rustic yet efficient if that makes sense? We use moderators for hunting rifles over here because a removable one is legal (they were licensed under health and safety laws) but to hear the crack of an un moderated .308 and larger at close proximity is certainly an event. 

We can also use expanding ammo as standard is that the case over your side of the pond? Edit: On reflection that's a bit of a dumb question (no pun intended) as the hummer round originates from the US 8)


----------



## Shark

You should hear a .308 from a 16 inch barrel with a muzzle brake! One time is all it takes to ALWAYS remember hearing protection. At the local range, several of the guys leave when they see me get mine out. And yes, expanding ammo for hunting is a requirement, at least here where I live. I really wish they would ease up on the laws here on noise suppressors. It would save many people problems with noise. We can get them, but the cost as well as the process is just ridiculous.

Those old Mauser's were incredible guns, built to last. And those Finnish Naggant's were right up there for quality. I think the Finnish models are the prime collector of all the Naggant style rifles.


----------



## UncleBenBen

Shark said:


> Those old Mauser's were incredible guns, built to last. And those Finnish Naggant's were right up there for quality. I think the Finnish models are the prime collector of all the Naggant style rifles



Haha! Carl Gustafs Stads Gevarsfaktori baby! It's a shame so many have been chopped up and turned into hunting rifles. I don't guess I could blame them for it, they will reach out and touch somebody. 

I almost feel like I stole mine. It just happened to pop up from a guy needing money and I got at least a $1,000 discount on it! If I remember right the only non-numbers matching part was the butt plate. The thing didn't look like it had ever even had a round put through it.

It is a shame we have to jump through hoops here to use suppressors. Specially for folks that do a lot of target shooting.




anachronism said:


> everything is so rustic yet efficient if that makes sense?



THAT makes perfect sense!


----------



## jimdoc

New Contest; Who Wants An FN Scar? 


https://gleam.io/kFkRy-zDJ3D7?l=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.classicfirearms.com%2Fcontest%2Fi-want-an-fn-scar%3Futm_campaign%3D2017-12-4_Mon%2B%2528KFWZSF%2529%26utm_medium%3Demail%26_ke%3Dam1zZG91Z2hlcnR5QHlhaG9vLmNvbQ%253D%253D%26utm_source%3DAll%2BEmail%2BSubscribers%2B%2528Excluding%2BSuppressed%2B%2526%2BWeekly%252FMonthly%2529%2BSegment


----------



## Shark

I get "page not found".

Hmmm..it changed the second time around.


----------



## UncleBenBen

jimdoc said:


> New Contest; Who Wants An FN Scar?



That's all I want for Christmas! :wink:


----------



## jimdoc

[NEW CONTEST] Win A Kriss Vector!

https://wn.nr/REskK7


----------



## anachronism

Hehe forbidden in the UK. Internet censorship at it's best.


----------



## jimdoc

Another one;

Win A BM-59 .308 Rifle - January 2018 Gun Giveaway

https://wn.nr/3DMyBr


----------



## kurtak

Just a "little" bit off the topic of this thread (the gun giveaway) here are some pics I have taken to make my new place a home since moving to John Day Oregon just for eye candy/fun

The first pic is a couple gun "display" racks I made - the top one is my grandpa's old Iver Johnsons 28 gauge that he gave me when I was like 12 years old - it's not really worth a lot on the gun market - but it's worth more to me then ALL the rest of my guns --- the bottom one is an "old" Marlin 25-20 - best I can tell from the serial number it's +/- 100 years old & is a fun gun to shoot

The second pic is a gun rack I threw together yesterday for "some" of my guns just because I needed a "temporary" place to put then - they have been just hanging out in different corners of the house because my real gun cabinets/storage & other guns are still in storage back in Wisconsin & I am not plaining on getting more stuff from Wisconsin until April or May when weather gets better --- will be putting this gun rack in the closet of my spare bedroom today after I round off the edges with my router

Third pic is a close up of old sword - I don't know a lot about swords but I "assume" its an old calvary sword from the Indian wars when the west was first being settled - I just picked this up for $120 & there are no markings on it --- I plan to make a rack for it like the guns in the top pic 

Oh - one more note - the second from right gun in the gun rack was my first 22 which a bought when I was 12 years old - again its not worth a lot on the market but its worth a lot to me simply because its the first real rifle I ever bought - I am planning to make another display rack for it like the ones in the top pic

Kurt


----------



## kurtak

A few more pics just for fun


----------



## UncleBenBen

Nice rack, Kurt! You just have to love those older guns. Especially the old family pieces that still function.

Looks like the new place is becoming home sweet home. I've only seen pictures but it sure looks like some pretty country out that way.


----------



## jimdoc

This site has a lot of good info to make different type gun racks. 
Not really plans, but enough info to help you make them.

http://7.62x54r.net/MosinID/MosinRacks.htm

I like the Rotary long gun racks;

http://7.62x54r.net/MosinID/MosinRacks06.htm


----------



## anachronism

In the UK we have to hide our guns away in locked steel cabinets that are bolted to the wall and floor. 8)


----------



## g_axelsson

In US they have it bolted to the hip. :mrgreen: 

Göran


----------



## jimdoc

Or we just turn the whole basement into the gun safe.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6F-2TgxGNm4


----------



## jimdoc

Steyr Aug - February Gun Giveaway 


https://wn.nr/ELfPK3


----------



## UncleBenBen

jimdoc said:


> Steyr Aug - February Gun Giveaway
> 
> 
> https://wn.nr/ELfPK3



Doh! I saw their email and registered this morning. I wish I had waited and sent you those extra 223 points. That is one sweet rifle! Good luck!


----------



## jimdoc

Another M-14 Giveaway;

https://wn.nr/knqhgY


----------



## jimdoc

Win a WWII Walther PP handgun!
From The MosinCrate.com


https://wn.nr/J9rJg3


----------



## jimdoc

The Rattler Bite Giveaway 


https://www.classicfirearms.com/contest/sig-mcx-rattler-giveaway-contest?utm_campaign=2018-3-25_VEPR+Auction+%28JhgCnt%29&utm_medium=email&_ke=am1zZG91Z2hlcnR5QHlhaG9vLmNvbQ%3D%3D&utm_source=All+Email+Subscribers+%28Excluding+Suppressed+%26+Weekly%2FMonthly%29+Segment


----------



## jimdoc

Win A Zenith Z-5RS w/ Pistolman Package

https://wn.nr/ELzhgQ


----------



## UncleBenBen

Wow, just sent a whopping 900 points to you on this one, Jim!


----------



## jimdoc

Thanks, and good luck. I want to see someone from the forum win one of these.


----------



## jimdoc

Another one;

Win A POF AR-10 In Burnt Bronze


https://wn.nr/Zf4Mwh


----------



## cuchugold

Hi Jim. You seem to be the go-to man for firearms. I'm interested in purchasing a premium sniper (selected from production) Mosin-Nagant in the USA, preferably with the original PU scope. The wooden stock condition is not important, as I plan to change it with a polymer stock. If you have any places to phone or source, please let me know. Anyone else that wishes to chime in, please do. Cheers.


----------



## jimdoc

cuchugold said:


> Hi Jim. You seem to be the go-to man for firearms. I'm interested in purchasing a premium sniper (selected from production) Mosin-Nagant in the USA, preferably with the original PU scope. The wooden stock condition is not important, as I plan to change it with a polymer stock. If you have any places to phone or source, please let me know. Anyone else that wishes to chime in, please do. Cheers.



I would say watch Gunbroker for a nice one. Or maybe on Armslist for a local one. There are a lot of fakes out there. 

I do have an Archangel stock on one of my Mosins, they are nice.

Jim


----------



## cuchugold

Thanks Jim. What is the "current price range" for a Mosin-PU originally matched?. When I was young my "mentor", one of a few real friends I ever had, had one. He gave it to me in practice, and took my GI issue. Of course he could shoot better with the GI than I with the real deal. So, I want to get a good one now in my golden years, as a tribute to my friend. Wow, a 55 year old man can cry...


----------



## jimdoc

cuchugold said:


> Thanks Jim. What is the "current price range" for a Mosin-PU originally matched?. When I was young my "mentor", one of a few real friends I ever had, had one. He gave it to me in practice, and took my GI issue. Of course he could shoot better with the GI than I with the real deal. So, I want to get a good one now in my golden years, as a tribute to my friend. Wow, a 55 year old man can cry...



Probably over $1000 now, unless you get lucky. All the Mosins have jumped in price over the last few years. I wish I had bought an m-39 when there were a bunch of nice ones available cheap.

Check the Mosin Crate regularly, or sign up for his updates. He gets new stuff all the time, you never know what he will find; https://www.themosincrate.com/


----------



## jimdoc

Win A Golden Tiger Stripe Desert Eagle

https://wn.nr/gfmP2t


----------



## cuchugold

jimdoc said:


> cuchugold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Jim. What is the "current price range" for a Mosin-PU originally matched?. When I was young my "mentor", one of a few real friends I ever had, had one. He gave it to me in practice, and took my GI issue. Of course he could shoot better with the GI than I with the real deal. So, I want to get a good one now in my golden years, as a tribute to my friend. Wow, a 55 year old man can cry...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably over $1000 now, unless you get lucky. All the Mosins have jumped in price over the last few years. I wish I had bought an m-39 when there were a bunch of nice ones available cheap.
> 
> Check the Mosin Crate regularly, or sign up for his updates. He gets new stuff all the time, you never know what he will find; https://www.themosincrate.com/
Click to expand...

Thanks Jim. I guess finally the general public started to recognize the magnificence of the Mosins.


----------



## jimdoc

Win A JRA M14 & M72B1

https://wn.nr/qdCDTr


----------



## jimdoc

Another one;
Win The FDE Beast: A FN SCAR 17S .308

https://wn.nr/NCLEHt


----------



## jimdoc

NEW CONTEST: Win A MasterPiece Chassis Rifle in .308 WIN

https://wn.nr/pdQL37


----------



## jimdoc

[NEW CONTEST] Win A Steyr Space Gat


https://wn.nr/dCffGc


----------



## jimdoc

New Contest - Win An American Flag Themed AR-15


https://wn.nr/2H8sUh


----------



## patnor1011

Does it work even for non us registered people? I mean can I somehow help you to get bigger chance to get any of what they give away Jim?


----------



## jimdoc

patnor1011 said:


> Does it work even for non us registered people? I mean can I somehow help you to get bigger chance to get any of what they give away Jim?




I doubt it, as there would be no way they would be able to send it to you if you won.
Thanks for the thought. I have very low hopes of winning one of these, but it would be a nice surprise.

Jim


----------



## rickbb

jimdoc said:


> Probably over $1000 now, unless you get lucky. All the Mosins have jumped in price over the last few years. I wish I had bought an m-39 when there were a bunch of nice ones available cheap.



I remember the good ole days when you could go into a Woolworth's and they had all kinds of old but working WWII guns in a barrel. Take your pick $20 each, M1's, and so on. Everyone would walk right by them like they were nothing. Now what do you have to pay for one? :shock:


----------



## jimdoc

Win a SCAR 16S Gun Giveaway

https://wn.nr/rQ9vEx


----------



## jimdoc

Win The Ultimate CZ Scorpion 


https://wn.nr/JzpF4b


----------



## jimdoc

Win A BM-59 Rifle in .308 Giveaway 

https://wn.nr/ZZHN55


----------



## jimdoc

The Big One - Win A Barrett 18073 M82-A1 .50 BMG Rifle w/ Scope Package

https://wn.nr/vBjd5n


----------



## jimdoc

Contest - Win The FN Five-seveN Pistol


https://wn.nr/jVfLEd


----------



## jimdoc

Win The Scorpion EVO3 Shooters Package


https://wn.nr/hkRXnX


----------



## jimdoc

Contest - Win A SCAR 17S Black .308 Rifle

https://wn.nr/rvzrxx


----------



## jimdoc

Win the BIGGEST BADDEST Barrett


https://wn.nr/HwUDCG


----------



## UncleBenBen

jimdoc said:


> Win



Hey Jim. Post the add a friend link for the new SIG MPX giveaway so I can send you some points. I'd love to add that one to my gun safe!


----------



## jimdoc

UncleBenBen said:


> jimdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Jim. Post the add a friend link for the new SIG MPX giveaway so I can send you some points. I'd love to add that one to my gun safe!
Click to expand...


Here it is;

CONTEST: WIN SAINT NICK’S SIG MPX

https://wn.nr/NwT29g 

Thanks, and good luck.

Jim


----------



## jimdoc

Contest: Win A Custom CZ Shadow Hand Gun


https://wn.nr/GXHzLb


----------



## jimdoc

Make It Snow 10mm - Win A White Kriss Vector

https://wn.nr/rTPMft


----------



## UncleBenBen

Sweet! Storm trooper gat!
Thanks for the nod and good luck, Jim.


----------



## jimdoc

Win A Romanian PSL-54 Rifle w/ A Romanian Illuminated Optic ($3000 Value)



https://wn.nr/JN2A6k


----------



## anachronism

Hehe these links are banned over here in the UK. What a world we live in.


----------



## jimdoc

Contest - Win The Legendary Browning BAR 1918A3 SLR ($5000 Value)


https://wn.nr/jTDKWb


----------



## jimdoc

Contest - Win A IWI Tavor X95 Bullpup


https://wn.nr/C9T6VP


----------



## jimdoc

Contest - Win A Panzer AR-12 Shotgun


https://wn.nr/XgXBFX


----------



## jimdoc

https://wn.nr/sTADyh


----------



## jimdoc

Contest - Win The Fostech Fighter Lite Rifle w/ Echo Trigger


https://wn.nr/V6rYLg


----------



## jimdoc

Contest - Win A Barrett M82 A1 Rifle w/ Leupold Scope ($11000 Value!)


https://wn.nr/Xq2fbR


----------



## jimdoc

Contest - Win A M1 Garand Rifle




https://wn.nr/6RQkxk


----------



## jimdoc

Contest - Win One Of Three Yugo M57 Pistols


https://wn.nr/Ydn4S6


----------



## jimdoc

Contest - Win A FN SCAR 17S Rifle


https://wn.nr/J8VzPq


----------



## jimdoc

Contest - Win A US Model 1903 Rifle


https://wn.nr/qVU9N3


----------



## Shark

I have always been partial to the M-14 with the 03-A3 running a close second. I could use another one.


----------



## jimdoc

Contest - Win A Barrett M82A1 Rifle w/ Vortex Viper Scope ($11,500 Value!)

https://wn.nr/z45y6h


----------



## UncleBenBen

Doh! I checked my email before the forum today and already entered this one. I clicked you're link anyway, so hopefully you still got the extra points.


----------



## jimdoc

UncleBenBen said:


> Doh! I checked my email before the forum today and already entered this one. I clicked you're link anyway, so hopefully you still got the extra points.



You should post your link here, I don't really care about the extra entries. I just post here so maybe one of us will win it.


----------

